# Need Red Snapper sushi recipe



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I love sushi and have about 6 gallon baggies of filets from this season. any idea's?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if it's been frozen for any length of time, just thaw and make fish tacos

search this forum, covered heavily


----------



## BroncoMan (Nov 1, 2005)

I now it's not sushi, but I love making Ceviche with snapper. Cover small bite size pieces of snapper with fresh lime juice and finely chopped onions, this will "cook" the fish and onions. Let sit for about 4 hours refrigerated, turning about every hour.
Make a pico de gallo and mix the snapper in with it and add an avacado. A few dashes of louisiane hot sauce on each bite with your favorite cracker and you have a great appetizer.

Good luck.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Red snapper really doesn't make very good sushi/sashimi even fresh. It's pretty tough and flavorless. The stuff that they call red snapper at the sushi joints is actually tai, a farm raised porgy (sheephead family). The wild fish, if you can find it, is outstanding but will put a nice sized dent in your wallet. Use your snapper for ceviche if you want to be exotic. The small bites defeat the tough issue and all the other stuff adds flavor.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do enjoy ceviche also.


----------

